# Oh boy! Maury show for goats?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I've been checking and checking girls and crossing my fingers but it looks like I'll be having kids in 18-29 days  bucks broke out 3 different times and I didn't actually put the bucks and does together till November so no way should they be making a udder. But on a good not these are commercial does so I don't have to worry about DNA testing. As long as no one else, especially my registered girls start to show signs of being close I'm ok with this! But here is mini me and blue bell and all three of the possible fathers


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

HA! Whoops! Did all three bucks break out all three times?! This could be very interesting! So only BlueBell and MiniMe are looking like they took during these escapades?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know I always say I love the dapples because you never know what will come out, it's just like Christmas but this will take that to a whole new meaning lol I gotta laugh cause it's over and done with and can't change it. But so far these two are it. I have 7 others I don't have a due date for, and sadly 5 of them are registered but so far they haven't made a udder or got puffy in the back end so I'm hoping for them because I would have to DNA test those.
But for the boys starchy (red dapple) broke out for kids due in 18 days, then gizmo (traditional) and starchy got out for kids in 22 days, then mister (black dapple) and gizmo got out for kids due in 27 days. I have a app on my phone called birth planner so these are for day 150.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, what gorgeous boys!!! Excited to see what pops out of those girls.  Sounds like Gizmo is an escape artist!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh boy...this is gonna be fun


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes gizmo is huge so I have a hard time with him. He's also smart. He has learned that if he uses his horn he can unhook the electric fence and ground it without ever being zapped! 
And you know me NyGoatMom I always like fun and exciting lol


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Lol, giving Maury some serious competition! Following


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know! I don't think I've ever seen a episode with 3 possible dads lol oh goodness I hope my plan of steal panels and hot fence keeps this from happening again. They have been out before but I've been able to clearly see which girls got bred and just nip the problem in the butt. Hmmmm maybe that means they are misters kids he is the new guy so maybe he's more sneaky


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: I can't wait to see! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: Seems like we both have this problem. I too have a doe with 3 possible sires to the kids, then another doe with 2 possible sires. 
Unfortunately with the one doe, her kids will need to be DNA'd because they'd be registerable, the doe with the 3 different possible sires is just a half breed. But I have a hunch I know who the sire to the registered does kids will be. She was in early heat when bred to the buck of choice, later heat when the other buck got out.

But looks like we'll both be have some surprises! Good luck with your girls!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Blue Bell is so cute, and I absolutely LOVE her color ♥ How funny that the boys keep sneaking out! But I am sure it was very frustrating! Hopefully they didn't get your registered girls. 
Those boys are definitely hunks! I can't wait to see what the girls have


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Holy bucks! My husband would die if I had a buck that big! lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I'm not alone!! So far (knock on wood) it's just these two. What is it like $60 for the DNA testing? I'm not sure if it's more expensive then when I had to do my bucks. I still have hope I don't have to do it lol
Sadly I lost starchy (the red dapple) and gizmo is my baby. He is the most gentle thing in the world. He will put his front feet on the fence and my 7 year old daughter will scold him and push him off, all 50lbs of her lol let me see if I have a picture of them.....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck with your does I hope it's just these 2 that got bred during the great escapes.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

One down! She didn't hardly have a bag when I checked her last night and went out this morning to hear a baby  momma did good keeping her warm since it was so cold this morning  but I'm thinking gizmos baby but no putting money on it lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, congrats!! Love that color!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would love it a lot more if it wasn't for those dang ears


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

What's wrong with the ears?!? LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Frosted  I can't sell frosted ears and they bring so much less at the sale, which she will end up going there. I can't put a add up oh here's a kid and her possible fathers lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Frosted  I can't sell frosted ears and they bring so much less at the sale, which she will end up going there. I can't put a add up oh here's a kid and her possible fathers lol


 If you lived in KY, or I lived in CA, you sure as hell could sell her to me!!!! She's first clase, because all her dads and her mom are, and I love frosted ears. Sorry you are in a tough place with her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww thank you  I'm hoping the lady that I got mom from will want her. Blue has never had any girls before and she was kinda bummed about it but we will see. I'm not going to stress about anything right now, it's here and healthy and that's the important thing


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Frosted  I can't sell frosted ears and they bring so much less at the sale, which she will end up going there. I can't put a add up oh here's a kid and her possible fathers lol


Oh that stinks. :-( I would take her but I'm in VA


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not a frosted ear fan but as long as she has good conformation and looks good I don't let color stop me. Wish more people would think that way.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Personally I could care less about the frosted ears, I kinda think they are cute, but anything with them brings $10-$20 less. If they bring them in as a group they will even part the frosted ones off. I guess it's a sign of Nubian, I don't know. Doesn't make sense to me, color of ears shouldn't make a difference on a BBQ


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love frosted ears!!! I'd have a whole herd of them if I did %'s!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here she is ready to tackle the world of outside today lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish you were closer she is cute


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She would be all yours lol her black has quite a few white hairs in them. That would be so cool if she ended up with moms coloring in a paint model lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd trade you straight across for a LaMancha. We'd have to work out transport though, maybe meet in the middle.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh if I can find a baby sitter for the kids I would totally take you up on your offer. It never really hit me how handy Gabby was till I cleaned out the freezer and saw I just have this dinky bag of colostrum! I'm really crossing my fingers for no triplets this year


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mini me is screaming up a storm out there! So let the bets start lol black or red kids  we are well past them being starchy kids so they are either gizmo or misters. Dang if I didn't have so much money invested in registered animals I would just turn all the bucks and does out together. This is kind of exciting not having the smallest clue what they might come out looking like lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Two traditional bucklings and a black dappled doe!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like the way you think lol so far one traditional doeling with a tiny white spot on the top of her head but I'm not claiming that to guess on the father lol I think she has one more in there


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And it looks like a black head boy. I'm gonna wait till he's dry to confirm that though lol it might be a super deep red. The girl is a light color with light black tips on the ears. I'll get some pictures when she's done cleaning them since she doesn't want me helping and I don't want to be beat up while I'm sick


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tan one with grey ears is a girl, grey head is a boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

